# Regner Max - butane burner kit



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

Has anyone else tried the new butane burner kit for Max? Mine still wants to spill flames out the base openings unless the fire is very low. With a 6 inch stack extension and a LOW fire, it will build steam well and run out of fuel after about 60 minutes - far beyond the water capacity. The best I can do for water run time is about 25 minutes by filling all the way, then withdrawing 50 ml. Withdrawing 40 ml sends water to the cylinders as the boiler heats until the level drops below the side steam pipe.


----------



## John Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

George,

I've not had experience with the Regner retrofit butane burner , but I did modify the Sterno cup on my Regner MAX by fitting it with a poker burner and installing a gas tank. To keep flame down I rolled a strip of tinplate to fit inside the base of the boiler and close the opening which accommodated the Sterno cup. A few small holes across the bottom of the piece of tinplate admit air but produce little or no flame . I have not done much testing, only a 20 minute run on blocks with about 50 cc of water in the boiler. It steamed well under those conditions.

Cheers,

John Riley 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one coming to me in the mail as we speak, I will let you know what my findings are.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

I may block the holes later although that will make it less convertible. But that makes it harder to light - it doesn't want to pop back from the stack so the sparker has to go in at the base.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Probally just needs some type of shield to block the bigger openning.

I installed the new purpose built burner for the regner and with it barely on, generates outstanding heat (so much I am blowing off constantly - pressure valve set to 35 psi, just over 2 bars), the burner is turned down so its barely on.
I bet when I do the running test tonight, slight winds will cool it down a bit (blow the fire around a little), so it might be just right. - probally end up putting some type of shield(flat piece of copper, painted) on the open side to burner to block outside wind a little bit more.

I have a few questions:

1. Is your exhaust pointed upwards, always see a little bit of condensate flying out of the exhaust at all times, if I point this downward, it might help get rid of it quicker 
2. What psi (bar) is your blowoff valve set to, I know operating pressure is suppose to be 2 bars but in the video below, It has to be higher (or a very well ran in engine - When I check tonight, I will see if its running like the video below, it might very well be. On the bench with the rollers, not so much lol) - could it be the incoming steam line wrapped in cotton string? 



I would love to get my Max to perform like that (at least get the wheels spinning and need traction weight lol)
I might just need to break it in more.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I started to take it apart and the incoming steamline was plugged up with some fiber (cotten) looking stuff, I cleared it and the engine now runs as well as the video above.


Ill have a video of it in the future showing how well it runs, I am happy with it!

I do need to make a fire shield to keep the fire from heating the gas tank up, the gas pressure increases and the fire starts to wander outside the area its suppose to be in. (plus I don't like fire heating up a gas tank if you know what I mean)


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

No idea what the pressure is with no gauge, much higher than it is on Sterno. The fuel valve is very sensitive and hard to regulate. Just barely cracked with a cold tank. 

I finally took the exhaust line off completely - was causing some back pressure on the cylinder and spit too much condensate down the stack no matter how it was angled. It might not be as much an issue with the butane flame. In quiet surroundings and moderate light levels, I could see and hear the flame to keep it low enough, but in bright sun or noise it is almost impossible to adjust with the less visible flame. At present I use a removable SS screen in front of the opening. The surface glows bright red if the flame wanders but doesn't protect the fuel tank much. May finally have to add a sliding solid shield but not sure of the best way to retain it reliably.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I made a cover to go over the large opening around the new burner (the back holes of the boiler are not blocked), the engine ran better and kept its heat a lot better. The gas tank didn't heat up either, I wish Regner would have included this as part of there burner kit (and made there gas valve needle a bit sharper for more precise gas control, its too easy to turn the gas up and scorch you fingers on the valve. The cover does prevent the finger scorching though!

This weekend I hope to take some videos.


----------



## gwscheil (Aug 6, 2008)

Ran my modified Max again yesterday. Got the fuel tank bolted down. No stack extension was needed on butane. With practice, the LOW fire needed was easier to obtain. Plenty of steam now. The bottom opening was covered with a removable stainless steel screen - light her up, then drop in place allowing me to see the flat blue flame. A full butane tank will maintain fire for close to 60 minutes. The maximum water load for me was tank full minus 47ml. Any more and it dumped hot water into the cylinder. I measured 135 ml in a full boiler, so the near 90 ml water load ran it for 20 minutes. I used two full tanks of water with the second tank running dry. Number three tank burned about 10 minutes, enough to start raising the safety for a couple of minutes. I will tighten the packing nut on the butane valve to give a little better control and reduce unexpected changes in flame since the valve is easy to brush up against. Now to figure out if there is space for a Regner refeed valve.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I see that regner put it here on there engine:


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anybody thought about putting one of these on a BAGRS Project Engine? It looks similar to one I saw Jim Thomson running in the NSS, but his fuel tank was squarish, I think.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a small video of me running it last weekend (sorry for the loud diesel that passes by the first part)
;


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Spouts like a whale at start-up! Did you buy this direct or from Train Dept?


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Direct from Train Dept (engine, sight glass, butane burner). Dave Orwig is a stand up guy (so was the previous owner, Ken Johnson) 


My friend andrew(yes another andrew), filled up the boiler to high, but it it took of shortly anyway hehe.


----------



## Rob1962 (Oct 26, 2009)

Thinking about Gas conversion ,Does the ceramic burner need to be round or isRectangle ok,What diameter burners are suggested,Thanks.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob, that thread was from 2011 - 6 years old. I suggest you start a new thread - unless your question is about the Regner Max. In which case - what in the thread did not answer your question? The 'kit' shows a round burner.


----------

